# opinions on DR Chronic



## fellowsped (Nov 3, 2009)

How is the doctor at shipping to the usa?  i'm pretty sure i've heard that it's good and reliable but want to make sure before i drop some green


----------



## Budders Keeper (Nov 3, 2009)

Be patient for replies, I saw something about doc having probs but cannot remember what for the life of me.


----------



## Barbapopa (Nov 3, 2009)

I think the UK was having a mail strike a while back, that might have been it.  Used to order from dr.chronic to the west coast with out issue.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 4, 2009)

I used to use the Doc for all of my orders with great success but then I started reading a lot of reports about his orders getting found by customs in the USA and then he announced he will no longer be sending orders to the USA.  The Doc is the man but I would not recommend ordering from him if you are in the US.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Nov 10, 2009)

I ordered beans from Dr. Chronic and they arrived 11 days later to the southeast US-came in today. I don't know how they'll do, but I ordered, he shipped....

AG


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 10, 2009)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> I ordered beans from Dr. Chronic and they arrived 11 days later to the southeast US-came in today. I don't know how they'll do, but I ordered, he shipped....
> 
> AG



It's great to hear that...   I almost wonder if seedbanks do forum disinformation campaigns...   but maybe there were issues for a while and they got them ironed out.  I used Doc exclusively for many years til I read the posts too and went with Attitude...  no complaints with either.  GREAT service, speedy shipping... other than waiting for Customs to process it...  but the Royal Post has it in NYC within a day or two most of the time and then it sits....    usually I get my seeds in 8-21 days....

Peace!


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 10, 2009)

> "I used to smoke marijuana. But I'll tell you something: I would only smoke it in the late evening. Oh, occasionally the early evening, but usually the late evening - or the mid-evening. Just the early evening, midevening and late evening. Occasionally, early afternoon, early midafternoon, or perhaps the late-midafternoon. Oh, sometimes the early-mid-late-early morning. . . . But never at dusk."
> 
> Steve Martin


awesome. Just awesome.



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dirtyolsouth again.


lawl


----------



## Amateur Grower (Nov 11, 2009)

:goodposting:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 11, 2009)

I had a problem with the Doc sending half orders and it took ages to sort out.

So I went to Attitude and no problems at all.

From order to delivery was 17 hours once!

Doc always delivers here, but it seems he was targeted by the US postal system.

eace:


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 11, 2009)

Am I the only one that refuses to pay Attitudes crazy prices?


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 18, 2009)

Attitude's prices do seem high, but I don't mind paying for quality and security.  There are SO many new "breeders" out there that only experience and evaluation can give a trusty hand.  Only thing I hate about Attitude is their damn slooooowwwww web site and silly java rollovers.

I and friends have ordered from the Doc more than a few times and always got excellent-quality beans.  But about a year ago there was a feeling of 'bad zen' with them.  Getting partial deliveries sucks and that seems to be a regular complaint with the Doc.  Customs intercepted one order, which illustrates the complete indica-brain of split shipping orders because you double the risk of delivery failure.  And they do not tell you your order was split - and you have to wonder how come the remainder of your "split shipment" is not sent until you complain about it.  That happened to us TWICE.  It took about 4-5 days to get an email back from them with a "oh yeah, that order was sent in 2 packages" with no other explanation of why.

Equal to that problem is ordering the same strain twice in about a year and getting very different results from the plants.  We tried the same strain of a Greenhouse specialty breed one year (lemon skunk) and the same strain the next year.  What we got was different smoke.  Somewhat similar in growth model, but radically different in results.  Both sets of beans were grown in the same organic soil source and used the exact same brand of organo ferts, the rest of the grow was wonderful.  All plants were generally successful and we might have been happy until we saw the results of that one repeated strain. 

Wish the Doc would remedy the paranoia and shipping problems.  His quality has always been EXCELLENT but he's not been very friendly as of late and has tangible fulfillment problems.  If I were to go to LimeyLand his shop would be top of the list for a visit.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 18, 2009)

The Doc is good peeps and I've gotten my beans when I order'em. 

Peace, Love, and Nugz

7greeneyes


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 18, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that refuses to pay Attitudes crazy prices?


 

I pay them for a few reasons..my beans always germinate, all the plants so far have been great healthy and legit as far as females..the beans always look great never cracked dry or immature and it feels safe to order with them plus I am on the newsletter and get free beans every time which makes it hurt even less lol...


----------



## tester (Nov 18, 2009)

I know of friends who have use dr Chronic's Tai Gold seeds feminized but most turned out male, Not sure on their delivery and packaging quality though


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 18, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I pay them for a few reasons..my beans always germinate, all the plants so far have been great healthy and legit as far as females..the beans always look great never cracked dry or immature and it feels safe to order with them plus I am on the newsletter and get free beans every time which makes it hurt even less lol...




I have never ordered from Attitude but I have a had 100% germ rate with my seedbank, good female ratios, quality seeds, and I get freebies with every order too.  You dont have to go to Attitude to get all the things you mentioned.  

Attitude does carry some beans that I cant get elswhere, so who knows, I might be giving them a try.  I just hate seeing them charge a significant amount more than other sites.


----------



## dr pyro (Nov 18, 2009)

hey maine where yo u get your beans at


----------



## CaGrower (Nov 19, 2009)

The Doc rocks! I got my Mandala's from him, growing some atm.


----------



## Relentless999 (Nov 20, 2009)

ill never order from them again.. ordered from them a couple of years ago.. bought several hundred dollars worth of seeds... most of them came crushed.. very poor packaging. go with attitude!


----------



## dr pyro (Nov 20, 2009)

atttitude was not so good to me so i say forget them. thats why i wanna know where maine gets beans


----------



## CaGrower (Nov 21, 2009)

Check out Green man's Seedbank Update. I don't have enough posts to add link.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 21, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> hey maine where yo u get your beans at


 


Gypsi Nirvana Seed Botique!  I dont even know how many orders I have done but I have never had a problem.  Got every order delivered in under two weeks to the US.


----------

